# ghost shrim died???



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know if it got stuck in the filter or if it shed...

When they shed does it look exactly like them alive???


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

when a ghost shrimp dies, you will be able to tell because the carcass turns pinkish or orangish. thats because they contain carotenes.

when they shed, they are vulnerable and will hide, and they will be more clear. their shedding should look like a mangles mess.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

it wasn't orangish it was normal color it looked normal too,,,,,,opps!,,,,,,was it still alive?????


----------

